# TTOC image below avatar



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Where's it gone?

John


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

See the 'A Quick Question' thread 2 below yours :roll:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=39544


----------

